# F-18 bags F-22 in exercise!



## evangilder (May 17, 2006)

Looks like a Super Hornet bagged a Raptor. HUD photos included.

http://www.alert5.com/2006/04/fa-18f-guns-down-f-22a-update.html
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread202946/pg1


----------



## Glider (May 17, 2006)

I am sure they had a quiet sober celebration after the exercises were over


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2006)

There's still plenty of fight left in the Hornet....


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2006)

yup. I was interested to see your take on it, Joe.


----------



## dinos7 (May 29, 2006)

hey if i am not mistakin. the picture of the f-18 bagging the f-22, is actually a f-18 bagging an f-35. look at the engine, there is only one. i think they were experimenting shooting an f-35 down. and look at the aircraft in general, its smaller than a f-22 also. just study it for about 5 minutes. i did it and it looked like a f-35.


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2006)

No, it's a F-22. First off, you can't tell how many engines the aircraft in the picture has because the HUD is blocking the exhausts. Secondly, from the picture alone you can tell it's a F-22A because of the thin nose section, compared to the F-35. That's from visual. 

From information, the USAAF isn't as stupid as you look. It knows what aircraft it's testing! The F-35 probably hasn't even gone through combat tests yet, not to the scale of the F-22 anyway. 

It's a F-22, everyone knows it. You're mistaken.


----------



## dinos7 (May 30, 2006)

ok you dont have to rub it in my face, i was just making a suggestion of a thought i had in my head. i wasnt sure of myself.


----------



## davparlr (May 30, 2006)

This subject is much to do about nothing. There is another thread discussing propeller planes shooting down jets. I am sure you could find similar gunsight shots as this thread shows. In spite of these occurences, props were on the sideline to the big show. As good as it is, so too, the F-18 will be on the sideline as low observable fighters, interlinked sensor, and advanced weapons dominate the airspace.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2006)

Much to do about nothing, you say? I think it is interesting because the F-22 is supposed to be one of the most advanced fighters around. It still comes down to the man at the controls. I think it's important for people who think their wonder toys are going to be the end all and do all, to realize that even a previous generation aircraft can still put up a good fight.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2006)

Some of my Lockheed buddies have told me that the Air Force been playing wargames against the F-22 with the F-15, f-16 and F-18, it wins 99% of the time - this was probably the 1% it lost.

BTW its been beating the crap out of the F-15...


----------



## Soren (May 31, 2006)

Yep, FLYBOYJ is right, the F-22 has been beating the crap out of anything in these wargames, and hardly ever lost a fight. That picture right there represents a nothing but a lucky shot. 

You guy's don't assume that the US gov. would pay billions for this fighter to be built if wasn't superior to its predecessors ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2006)

Eric still has a point - the F-15s, 16, and 18s still have plenty of fight left in them...


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2006)

I will agree that the F-22 is superior in technology to the other planes in the inventory, but like I said, that's not the only thing that wins the fight. The 15, 16, and 18s still have some service left in them. Add to that the training that US pilots get and that makes a significant advantage. A well trained pilot in an inferior airplane can take on the most advanced airplane with a novice and win.


----------



## Soren (May 31, 2006)

I agree completely, the F-15/16/18 are still more than enough to match the fighters in service elsewhere on the planet (With the slight exception of the Eurofighter and SU-37 maybe)


----------



## Hunter368 (May 31, 2006)

This is alittle off subject, but what the heck, how does the F-22 compare to SU-37 and Eurofigher? Or I guess pros vs cons for all three fighters.


----------



## davparlr (May 31, 2006)

The F-15, 16, and 18 are wonderful, powerfull and effective fighters and will remain so for many years. I don't want my previous comments to play that down. The primary advantage of the the F-22 and, to a lesser extent, the F-35 is the ability to see and not be seen, to target and not be targeted, to destroy and not be destroyed. History has shown the most effective fighter tactic is to strike before the enemy knows you are there. The Eurofighter and the Su-37, and other present fighters, will have as difficult a time competing in this environment as the Tornado and F-111 did in competing in the same environment as the F-117.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 3, 2006)

That is because the Eurofighter and the Su-37 no offence to the countries that made them are lagging slightly behind the US in sensor technology and that little bit of difference in identification and lockon range could probably make the difference between two good fighter pilots in who gets the kill and survives.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 5, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> That is because the Eurofighter and the Su-37 no offence to the countries that made them are lagging slightly behind the US in sensor technology and that little bit of difference in identification and lockon range could probably make the difference between two good fighter pilots in who gets the kill and survives.



What you say is true, although not so much with European equipment. However, the major advantage is in stealth technology. Although I am sure they are working on stealth, I have not seen any competing airframes yet from outside US designs.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 5, 2006)

If an equally trained Su-37 gets to the F-22 before the Raptor shoots the Flanker down, well the Su-27 series are very agile fighters, will probably make a good dogfight, i don't know about the F/A-18 though

U can't always expect no losses even if u have such superior tech, thats only one pic anyways


----------



## Soren (Jun 5, 2006)

The SU-37 is definitely more agile than the F-22, but that doesn't matter much as the F-22 will probably shoot down the SU-37 before it gets anywhere near close enough to show it superiority in aerial agility.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2006)

Soren said:


> The SU-37 is definitely more agile than the F-22, but that doesn't matter much as the F-22 will probably shoot down the SU-37 before it gets anywhere near close enough to show it superiority in aerial agility.


Agree - I don't give much credence in late model Soviet designs (SU-37, especially the SU-47) although innovative, they were designed on shoe string budgets and maintained the old Soviet way of thinking, "keep it simple and make it work." Not denying their capability I'm willing to bet dollars to donuts that if examined closely these aircraft will reveal many flaws that will limit their capability during a combat deployment. Not underestimating their capability, every Russian combat aircraft I've had the opportunity to come in contact with meets the mission requirement but give up something in the end. Current contemporary western aircraft have those limitations dealt with either during design or deployment....

My opinion....


----------



## R988 (Jun 8, 2006)

Most of those fancy Russian aircraft are only one off technology demonstrator prototypes like the Su47, or extremely limited in production because Russia can't afford them. Russia only has a handful of Su-35s and Ka-50s for example, and their pilots only fly about half as many hours as NATO standard.

But anyone can get lucky, a Skyraider shot down a Mig 19 in the Vietnam war, you wouldn't predict it, and it's hardly common but it can happen.

If there was a lot of F/A18s against one or two F-22s, then when the F-22s run out of missiles they will either disengage or go in for close comabt with guns. 

Also considering the F-22 is quite new to it's pilots and the F/A-18 has been around for a while and some veteran pilot will really know how to get the best out of it, it's not too far out of the question for this to happen.


----------

